# Conflicted about EDC.



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

American Rifleman recently has an online article about ‘pocket guns’, and they strongly made a case for lots and lots of practice with your carry gun. It seemed they assumed you ARE going to use it some day.
The recent stabbing in Michigan of the 85 yr old man,, the stabber was held by a CCW carrier, a woman, don’t know what kind of gun she had.
And I’ve seen statistics (we all know how they lie) that most of the time a gun is pulled on a ‘bad guy’ the situation is defused without shots being fired. 
So, if that is correct, can one conclude that it might be more important to have a gun that is intimidating rather than one you can shoot well?

that would mean that a 45 or a 40 would be a better carry than a 22???


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Personally, I think a 22 is not a good carry weapon. Unless you are very proficient with one, I don’t think you can do much damage with one by a random hit, at least not as much as with a 380, 9 ,40 or 45. I carry a 380 and I wouldn’t necessarily want to have to do an accurate head shot with it, but it’s better than nothing and hopefully enough. I occasionally carry a 9 but concealment becomes more of an issue. But I do prefer the firepower of one over the 380.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Slowalkintexan said:


> So, if that is correct, can one conclude that it might be more important to have a gun that is intimidating rather than one you can shoot well?


Ahhh, No.

Sam


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Any gun is better than no gun, a short barrel combined with an anemic cartridge with a very short effective range is just a little better than no gun. They have drawbacks like low capacity, short sight radius, and small grips that make them a poor choice for some licensed carriers.

My daily is a G19 which for me is as big as I can conceal well in warm weather clothing. I have been shooting it for years and I am 100% confident in how it shoots and that it is boringly reliable.

The thought that the scary looking gun will change the outcome of an encounter with an attacker does not seem plausible to me. Putting accurate shots on target seems to be a better plan. Carrying a weapon that increases the odds of success takes precedence over ease of concealment for me.

YMMV

GW


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Guns aren't intimidating. The person holding it can be.
Every single barrel you are looking down the wrong end of will look like it can clear a bowling ball.
If you are going to be willing to pull it, you better be willing to use it.
The caliber debates are fun and the BS that goes with them is even more so at times, but in the end, any service worthy caliber with quality ammo is the best of a bad world.
There are other calibers that are very adequate, but it depends on the shooter, even more so.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Here are my choices for IWB carry. Depends on how scary I need to be.









GW


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

You know what they never tell you about in The Armed Citizen column of the American Rifleman?

They never tell you about the time when you have to draw a gun on somebody and the first words out of their mouths are go ahead, shoot me m**********r! Shoot me! I ******g DARE YOU!!!!!!

I worked as a roving security guard for the city for two years. One of the biggest lessons that I learned was that most of the street people weren't intimidated _in the least_ by the fact that I was armed. A couple of them even tried to take my gun from me.

Depending on who the criminal is he's very like had more guns pointed at him than you have and very likely won't be intimidated when he sees yours.

The one thing that I have found that works real well is pepper spray. I had a lunatic tweaker tell me one morning that he was going to kill me with an axe. He then proceeded to start digging through a shopping cart looking for the aforementioned ax.

He wasn't the slightest bit intimidated by my gun but when he turned around and saw that I had a can of pepper spray in my hand and I was fixing to light his ass up he dropped that ax like it was on fire


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Cypher said:


> He wasn't the slightest bit intimidated by my gun but when he turned around and saw that I had a can of pepper spray in my hand and I was fixing to light his ass up he dropped that ax like it was on fire


You got the one that was intimidated by pepper spray. Good for you.
Tasers are the same. I never, ever met the Jacka$$ that wanted a second round of a taser. The same ones will engage mouth, climb on the Jack Wagon and run it like a fool until they get another dose, then cry like a little girl with a spider in her skirt.
Being shot doesn't scare some. They will milk it for all they can. If you don't stop them, they might just pull up the stool and milk you. Everyone is different.
Be prepared.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I am thinking ‘situational awareness’ is the best choice.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Slowalkintexan said:


> I am thinking 'situational awareness' is the best choice.


That, or carry 4 guns


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Brazos Dan (Aug 10, 2019)

Just today, I recieved a pepper spray dispenser shipment.

What led me to decide to carry one is the videos of "peaceful protestors" plopping themselves down at tables of diners-out, scarfing down their drinks, getting in their faces and demanding they say blm, and becoming violent when they don't. The pepper spray gives me the option of employing a less-than-lethal before putting 180 grs between their running lights.

Also, my wife and I have been rushed by large aggresive dogs while walking our small dog (on-leash) in the park. The spray offers the same option in this case, as well.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> Any gun is better than no gun, a short barrel combined with an anemic cartridge with a very short effective range is just a little better than no gun. They have drawbacks like low capacity, short sight radius, and small grips that make them a poor choice for some licensed carriers.
> 
> My daily is a G19 which for me is as big as I can conceal well in warm weather clothing. I have been shooting it for years and I am 100% confident in how it shoots and that it is boringly reliable.
> 
> ...


Is this one scary enough? I like guns that say: "Get outta' my way". It's a little hard to conceal though and a bit on the heavy side. But it sure looks menacing.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Cypher said:


> I worked as a roving security guard for the city for two years. One of the biggest lessons that I learned was that most of the street people weren't intimidated _in the least_ by the fact that I was armed. A couple of them even tried to take my gun from me.
> 
> *Depending on who the criminal is he's very like had more guns pointed at him than you have and very likely won't be intimidated when he sees yours.*


I had a cousin, he's dead now, who served 8 years in prison for manslaughter. He got into a bar fight and stabbed some guy to death. He wasn't your typical street criminal going out looking for trouble, he wasn't a thief, mugger, burglar or anything like that but he did have a short fuse and a bad childhood.

He knew that I was into guns and one day we were just sittin' around bullshitting. One thing that he told me that stuck in my mind was: "If you think that criminals are afraid of guns, you've got another guess coming, guns don't scare me". He served time with some of the worst elements of society. People that had been shot, beaten, stabbed, you name it. It's all part of their territory. Many will be released at some time to continue their life of crime. Many will come out worse than when they first went in.

If anyone carries a gun they'd better be damn well ready to use it if the need ever arises. The issue with small caliber guns is that they don't have enough stopping power especially if your potential assailant is all doped up on mind altering or pain killing drugs as many of them are. Keeping in mind that many are addicts that are in desperate need for a fix. The problem is that you never know who the hell you're gonna' have a life or death encounter with? A budding young criminal who may be scared away at the sight of a gun or a hardened one?


----------



## TTT (May 3, 2020)

Slowalkintexan said:


> So, if that is correct, can one conclude that it might be more important to have a gun that is intimidating rather than one you can shoot well?
> 
> that would mean that a 45 or a 40 would be a better carry than a 22???


Interesting question. Here are my thoughts...

1. A larger more intimidating gun-on average-is going to shoot better anyway.

but...

2. When compared to .22LR, a larger gun chambered in .380 ACP, .38 Special, 9mm, .40 S&W, .45 ACP or .357 SIG is going to stop people far better than .22LR.

On average .22LR fails to incapacitate more than twice as much as these other calibers (citation: https://www.buckeyefirearms.org/alternate-look-handgun-stopping-power).


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Slowalkintexan said:


> American Rifleman recently has an online article about 'pocket guns', and they strongly made a case for lots and lots of practice with your carry gun. It seemed they assumed you ARE going to use it some day.
> The recent stabbing in Michigan of the 85 yr old man,, the stabber was held by a CCW carrier, a woman, don't know what kind of gun she had.
> And I've seen statistics (we all know how they lie) that most of the time a gun is pulled on a 'bad guy' the situation is defused without shots being fired.
> So, if that is correct, can one conclude that it might be more important to have a gun that is intimidating rather than one you can shoot well?
> ...


I think I agree with everyone else. Although I feel my little pocket rocket 22 magnum revolver would leave quite the mark at up close and personal range, it's better to carry based off what the largest is of what you can shoot and conceal. Better to have a gun that you can effectively use rather than intimidate someone with because there's no guarantee your attacker will be some puny little punk that would start beatin' his feet as soon as he saw you reaching for something.

Depend on how you intend to carry and then go from there on what size pistol you choose. If you're susceptible to recoil, get a small caliber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

The only time that I would even consider pulling a gun on anyone is when my life is in immediate danger or if I was in a situation where someone went on a shooting spree. In which case I'd be taking aim and firing my gun the moment it clears the holster. I think that in those situations waiting to see if the aggressor ceases their actions at the sight of your gun could get you killed.

A gun is not meant to scare people off. It's there to save your life or the life of another innocent person if warranted. It's like having a fire extinguisher. You see a fire you grab your fire extinguisher and start putting out the fire. Otherwise you just leave your fire extinguisher alone. You don't just stand there fire extinguisher in hand hoping that the fire will go out at the sight of your fire extinguisher.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> You see a fire you grab your fire extinguisher and start putting out the fire. Otherwise you just leave your fire extinguisher alone.


You mean, you do that? I scared off two fires last week, just holding the extinguisher 

Apparently you are using it wrong


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> You mean, you do that? I scared off two fires last week, just holding the extinguisher
> 
> Apparently you are using it wrong


Usually I'll just use my built in fire extinguisher and piss on the fire.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Although I really like my small caliber handguns. For me they're more of a novelty and fun little plinkers. I'd never consider carrying them for any serious self defense purposes. You never know what type of situation that you may find yourself in and your reaction time in order to place a carefully aimed shot in a critical area with a small caliber pistol.

Sure you may get lucky and pierce an aorta or are able to drill one into an eye socket with a .22. But what are the chances of that? I'd consider a .380 the absolute minimum for personal protection. I don't think that there's too many people that could not handle the recoil of a .380? Especially one that you find fits comfortably in your hand. They come in all shapes and sizes.

As I mentioned earlier in post# 14. If your assailant is all doped up they may not even realize they've been shot. They may succumb to their injuries but still have enough time to kill or seriously injure you with your own gun or even with their bare hands. An enraged criminal with an elevated adrenaline level is someone you don't want to deal with. They can do an awful lot of damage before they bleed out.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

For example.. you are at the supermarket and see a lady dragging a screaming kid out the door. Is it a kidnapping? Is it a Mom getting court ordered custody? Or is it a Mom tried of the kid screaming for candy and just wanted to get out?

How do you know,? Do you interfer?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Slowalkintexan said:


> How do you know,? Do you interfer?


In that situation I would photograph the mean mama and do the same to her car when she got there.

If it is embarrassing to a legitimate mother good enough, she should be embarrassed for not teaching her child to behave.

If there is a kidnapping you have good evidence to show the authorities.

GW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have had my son misbehave in a store many times when he was younger. Instead of discipling him in the store, or raising my voice in front of everyone - I have taken him out to the car to give my "speech" a few times... And of course, he is screaming while we leave. You can't always go by that.

Do you have kids, Goldwing?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Do you have kids, Goldwing?


I have had two stepchildren in a prior marriage. their mother scared the hell out of them and they wouldn't dare embarrass her.

GW


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

For almost 30 years as a private security agent, my job and my ONLY job was to keep my employer safe. Avoid trouble,watch surroundings, etc, and I must say I did a darn good job. My job was not to apprehend any ‘bad guy’, or discipline another,,,,If I saw trouble I got my employer safely away NOW!.
I never had to draw my firearm, in fact I may have touched it only one or two times... I was always watching 360 degrees. Be alert, be wary, and be safe.

So coming from those many years, I guess I look at it differently than “gun slingers’.
(Not calling anyone out, just using the term)


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> If anyone carries a gun they'd better be damn well ready to use it if the need ever arises. The issue with small caliber guns is that they don't have enough stopping power especially if your potential assailant is all doped up on mind altering or pain killing drugs as many of them are. Keeping in mind that many are addicts that are in desperate need for a fix. The problem is that you never know who the hell you're gonna' have a life or death encounter with? A budding young criminal who may be scared away at the sight of a gun or a hardened one?


But you better plan for a hardened criminal.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Slowalkintexan said:


> For example.. you are at the supermarket and see a lady dragging a screaming kid out the door. Is it a kidnapping? Is it a Mom getting court ordered custody? Or is it a Mom tried of the kid screaming for candy and just wanted to get out?
> 
> How do you know,? Do you interfer?


When carrying a gun for personal protection it's not your duty to play cop. You don't want to unnecessarily put your life in danger or end up getting arrested over what you perceive to be a crime.

Obviously there are exceptions. Things like you're in a crowded place when someone starts indiscriminately shooting at people. You see someone about to toss a Molotov cocktail into a crowd or occupied structure. You happen upon a woman screaming for help while being brutally raped. I don't think that I could live with myself if I stood by and did nothing especially when I had the means to put an end to it? Better yet prevent it from happening in the first place.

I guess it's like if you see someone drowning would you throw them a rope or a rock? You really have to be able to assess any situation before taking any action.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> But you better plan for a hardened criminal.


But the $64,000 question is: How do you determine that? As for me I'm gonna' assume that they are indeed a hardened criminal. However a budding young criminal can kill you just the same.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> But the $64,000 question is: How do you determine that? As for me I'm gonna' assume that they are indeed a hardened criminal. However a budding young criminal can kill you just the same.


You always plan for the worst case scenario. If it is less, great, but I'd rather not plan for an inexperienced kid and end up fighting a grizzly bear.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Cypher said:


> You know what they never tell you about in The Armed Citizen column of the American Rifleman?
> 
> They never tell you about the time when you have to draw a gun on somebody and the first words out of their mouths are go ahead, shoot me m**********r! Shoot me! I ******g DARE YOU!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Very true, pepper spray could be the way to go in certain situations. 
It can also show an intent not to kill.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Very true, pepper spray could be the way to go in certain situations.
> It can also show an intent not to kill.


Good point! I suppose it doesn't persuade the D.A. if you spray the bad guy after you use your pistol?

GW


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

pic said:


> Very true, pepper spray could be the way to go in certain situations.
> It can also show an intent not to kill.


According to the CDC 85% of people who are shot with a handgun survive the experience. God Forbid I ever have to shoot somebody but if I do I would think the fact that they were alive when the police showed up would demonstrate lack of intent to kill


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

pic said:


> Very true, pepper spray could be the way to go in certain situations.
> It can also show an intent not to kill.


Pepper spray in the face then hit the assailant with all you got until he drops lmao. Still, he's not dead so you're still safe.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Cypher said:


> According to the CDC 85% of people who are shot with a handgun survive the experience. God Forbid I ever have to shoot somebody but if I do I would think the fact that they were alive when the police showed up would demonstrate lack of intent to kill


Shooting someone is considered in itself "deadly physical force" I think.
If he's still alive, it may just prove that your shot placement needs practice. 
Every situation has its own unique views or variables.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I have an unpopular view of concealed carry. How safe am I around people who have a license and not fired the gun since carry class? How many people do I see doing the open carry with Uncle Mike's holsters.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Mowgli Terry said:


> I have an unpopular view of concealed carry. How safe am I around people who have a license and not fired the gun since carry class? How many people do I see doing the open carry with Uncle Mike's holsters.


That's just it, you don't know and you won't know but why be concerned about it since there just is no way to know? Just like here in Oklahoma almost 2 years ago before our state went constitutional; from all the articles about it that was posted from the news pages on Facebook, it seemed like the primary point of concern from most people was the fact that once this law went into effect, they looked at it like, no one will be getting training or background checked. Well, you don't know that they're not getting training&#8230; And you won't know if they've already had a bunch of prior training&#8230; Because all the people that's just relied on that SDA course that we have that you have to take in order to get your license, really isn't even that good of a class to begin with. Yeah, it may be good for teaching you about the laws of the state that will hopefully help to keep you out of jail cell the moment you have to rely on that pistol to protect yourself but other than that, it's not a real class. They don't teach you any kind of tactics. They don't teach you any kind of self-defense scenarios, and what to do if you get shot in the process, or if you have any kind of mechanical failure in your gun but bottom line, don't just automatically assume that every person carrying a gun has no idea what to do with it. And yeah, I agree, with some of the people that I've seen who chose open carry as their method of carry and quite honestly, I think I've only seen maybe one or two people who seem to look like they know what they're doing by carrying their pistol in a really good a holster. I've even seen some people not even use a holster; one guy had it shoved down the back of his pants and I saw one guy who had it in between his belt and his pants; but you know, you're going to be faced with that from people so why have any major concern about it? All you can do is just look at them, silently chuckle at them and go about your business.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

corneileous said:


> That's just it, you don't know and you won't know but why be concerned about it since there just is no way to know? J


Sure enough that what's gonna happen is gonna happen. The carry class I attended was well done for what it was. I had to keep 70% of my shots _inside _the black at three, five and seven yards on a B27 target. I had an interest in more training. Doing a local search came up with nothing as in zero. I shoot a handgun weekly. I have no delusions about my level of skill at defensive shooting and target identification. Now having named the problem what to do? Buying a handgun does not make me a Dirty Harry. That target, so far as I know, does not have jack to do with defensive stuff.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Mowgli Terry said:


> Sure enough that what's gonna happen is gonna happen. The carry class I attended was well done for what it was. I had to keep 70% of my shots _inside _the black at three, five and seven yards on a B27 target. I had an interest in more training. Doing a local search came up with nothing as in zero. I shoot a handgun weekly. I have no delusions about my level of skill at defensive shooting and target identification. Now having named the problem what to do? Buying a handgun does not make me a Dirty Harry. That target, so far as I know, does not have jack to do with defensive stuff.


You took the responsible steps to become a responsible gun handler, CCW.
Congrats, 
Thank you


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Mowgli Terry said:


> Sure enough that what's gonna happen is gonna happen. The carry class I attended was well done for what it was. I had to keep 70% of my shots _inside _the black at three, five and seven yards on a B27 target. I had an interest in more training. Doing a local search came up with nothing as in zero. I shoot a handgun weekly. I have no delusions about my level of skill at defensive shooting and target identification. Now having named the problem what to do? Buying a handgun does not make me a Dirty Harry. That target, so far as I know, does not have jack to do with defensive stuff.


Your local gun forum should have plenty of info on more advanced classes.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

VAMarine said:


> our local gun forum should have plenty of info on more advanced classes.


Thanks, Still looking and, to my knowledge, no local forum here. The search will continue.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Mowgli Terry said:


> Thanks, Still looking and, to my knowledge, no local forum here. The search will continue.


Where are you?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

VAMarine said:


> Where are you?


Tennessee


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Mowgli Terry said:


> Tennessee


https://www.tngunowners.com/forums/ has a training section with class info.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I have something freaky happening on Tennessee Gun Owners. I am a new member but cannot log on. Thanks for the tip anyway. 

The president of the local rifle club did share that one local trainer was still active. He has been contacted. Plans are to call him today for information. Thanks again.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Mowgli Terry said:


> I have something freaky happening on Tennessee Gun Owners. I am a new member but cannot log on. Thanks for the tip anyway.
> 
> The president of the local rifle club did share that one local trainer was still active. He has been contacted. Plans are to call him today for information. Thanks again.


Most forums send a confirmation email for activation, did you get that?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

VAMarine said:


> Most forums send a confirmation email for activation, did you get that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Got on TN forum today by changing password.

Spoke to local trainer getting basic information and made a commitment to participate. Target identification would be the focus. Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Mowgli Terry said:


> Got on TN forum today by changing password.
> 
> Spoke to local trainer getting basic information and made a commitment to participate. Target identification would be the focus. Suggestions appreciated.


Can you elaborate more on target ID?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

That's basically what I seeking help about. Use of firearms in defensive situations. Direction on using firearms effectively without endangering others. I don't know enough to justify my carrying a handgun. Trainer had targets and did get the idea. I do not think my having a handgun magically turns me into John Wick. Or as the great philosopher said," A man's gotta know his limitations."


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I tell ya', I have a number of good choices in a CC handgun, but I honestly feel one of the most bullet proof ones out there, for MOST bad encounters any of us would run into on the street, is still the snub-nose .38 Special revolver....preferably, one able to use +P rounds.

Any time I carry one of my J-frames, I always carry two reloads on speed strips. Yeah, the reload is not quite as quick as a semi-auto, but most gun encounters usually only involve 3-5 rounds fired anyways. With practice, I have been fairly quick with the speed strips on the reload.

You can carry these bomb proof snubbies, just about anywhere on the body, and you can shoot them through a coat pocket as well. I just love them, and you should never rule out the lowly snub-nosed revolver, as a viable self defense gun...even these days. JMHO.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Hopes are to get some training started very soon. I shoot revolvers weekly. These guns are a favorite. However, the carry gun here is a Glock G23.4. Why? It's for capacity and reliability. Another event that made an permanent impression was in the Miami shoot out. There a wounded agent was trying to reload a revolver one handed. I don't do open carry. Should there be a time there is a Ruger and Smith&Wesson revolvers set aside. For my training it will be the G23. Also, now I make sure some of the practice is done and 25 yards. That would be like an aisle in the Big Box or between church pews.


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

If you find the need to pull a gun in defense you'll need to use it post haste, otherwise you didn't need to pull it @ all. Brandishing a gun will get you disarmed & dead while you're fooling around & is illegal in most places.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Brandishing will get you a new unexpected holster.


----------



## TTT (May 3, 2020)

I say carry the biggest gun you can tolerate. If that's a .380 pocket pistol, so be it. But I much prefer carrying my SIG P229 or Beretta PX4 Storm Compact especially given the craziness of this world today. You literally shouldn't look back at the last few years and think the same things apply today. I have five carry guns in different sizes and calibers depending on what I am wearing. That way I don't typically have to dress to conceal, I carry depending on how I'm dressed.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Mowgli Terry said:


> Hopes are to get some training started very soon. I shoot revolvers weekly. These guns are a favorite. However, the carry gun here is a Glock G23.4. Why? It's for capacity and reliability. Another event that made an permanent impression was in the Miami shoot out. There a wounded agent was trying to reload a revolver one handed. I don't do open carry. Should there be a time there is a Ruger and Smith&Wesson revolvers set aside. For my training it will be the G23. Also, now I make sure some of the practice is done and 25 yards. That would be like an aisle in the Big Box or between church pews.


I understand what your saying, but I'm not a cop, and I got out of the Marines over three decades ago, so I am not anticipating a "Miami Dade" shootout scenario for myself. Besides, once they give this election to Biden/Harris, a big ol' pistol with a 10 round magazine, to me anyways, would be pointless.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I did not anticipate 911 or the pandemic or anything like that. It's what we don't expect that ruins our day.


----------



## LostColo (Nov 8, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> In that situation I would photograph the mean mama and do the same to her car when she got there.
> 
> If it is embarrassing to a legitimate mother good enough, she should be embarrassed for not teaching her child to behave.
> 
> ...


Agree, see something, 'say' something..at least record and call the people who look into this sort of thing..LE..BUT, not my job to interfere. I worry about taking care of me and mine..If I hear gunfire, I go the other way...secure the area I am hiding, have my HG out, ready to defend but I don't 'run toward' the gunfire, not my job.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

LostColo said:


> Agree, see something, 'say' something..at least record and call the people who look into this sort of thing..LE..BUT, not my job to interfere. I worry about taking care of me and mine..If I hear gunfire, I go the other way...secure the area I am hiding, have my HG out, ready to defend but I don't 'run toward' the gunfire, not my job.


Me too. I hate that it has to be that way but with the laws the way they are and with the risk of something going terribly wrong, I don't carry a gun to be a hero. Besides, my little short-barreled Springfield 45 probably ain't the best of choice for taking on an active shooter, even if it does have special rounds made for a short barrel 45.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

For me it's a G23.4 or an HK USP Compact. These posts best illustrate my concern about accuracy and target identification not in that order. I go along that passive means of defense _is_ powerful.

As to barrel length how about checking the barrel length of your auto and compared to revolver designed for concealed carry.

Also I get involved in a shooting as an amateur. LEO gets in the shooting as a professional. I always keep that in mind.


----------

